# Fall Y'All



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is another finish.....tickled to have it done. Fall is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very pretty and definitely autumn colored. Will you use it as a table runner? How did you finish the black wool edge? Is there a second layer underneath? 

I have done very little wool work. I have a project I wanted to work on this summer, but it didn't happen. Maybe next summer.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Just a homespun backing. It will be a centerpiece on the dining room table. I have a hand-carved wooden bowl that will sit on it...full of mini gourds, etc. Wool is a lot of fun to work with and very addicting.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

That's all I need, another addicting hobby!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I really like this. Did you use a pattern or was this your own design? 

I am so afraid to applique- how do you contain the frayed edges?

I think the colors and shapes are just so harvest-y! I love fall, great job


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

very nice. Fall is here football game last night was chilly at 55

I quilting but I want to do activities with others now as I am always at the house alone so sewing seems even more isolating currently. I wish I had a sewing "barn" so I could just have whoever stop by and quilt with me.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Okiemom, have you asked around if there are any quilt guilds in your area? I got involved in one 7 years ago and my life has changed. I've got lots of friends now who have interests similar to mine. You could ask at fabric stores, they might know.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> I really like this. Did you use a pattern or was this your own design?
> 
> I am so afraid to applique- how do you contain the frayed edges?
> 
> I think the colors and shapes are just so harvest-y! I love fall, great job


It was a pattern from Primitive Gatherings. I blanket stitch the wool down. It really doesn't tend to fray after you stitch it. For the cattails, I used silk thread and stitched the leaves--they were too narrow to blanket stitch. A running stitch created their stems. Wool is very easy to design your own patterns with. Use coloring book shapes for whatever season you want to decorate with....cut them out with freezer paper....stitch them down. And voila! I blanket stitch the top to the back after I have the pattern all stitched down to hide the stitching. If you aren't comfortable with designing your own patterns, they are plentiful! 

I love hand work and I love keeping something cut out for car drives or when I have to suffer through something on TV that I wouldn't necessarily choose. I'm not a big TV person, and I cannot stand to sit still. So, I try to keep some hand work to do.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

okiemom said:


> very nice. Fall is here football game last night was chilly at 55
> 
> I quilting but I want to do activities with others now as I am always at the house alone so sewing seems even more isolating currently. I wish I had a sewing "barn" so I could just have whoever stop by and quilt with me.


If you were in Ohio, you could stop in and quilt with me anytime. It is not unusual for me to set up tables in the family room and have my girls over. I don't get much sewing done, because I am usually helping them. But, I enjoy it.


----------

